# Staghorn Sumac



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Somebody better check on Mike. All the signs of advanced cabin fever.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

What's you camera choice there Mike, nice work.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nikon, D-300, 105, f2.8 Macro


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

With the large load of:scratch: pollen that gals got, you would think she'd have a hard time flying?


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Nikon, D-300, 105, f2.8 Macro


Nice lens!


----------

